# Need advice on new sentras please



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Hello all,
Please advise. I purchased my first sentra in 1994, 1.6 LE 4 door. It has been a nice car, but am ready for a new one. Have seen new sentras, ser sentras, spec Vs, etc but need advice. I am not familiar with other than the 1.6 and 2.0 motors. Plus, I read here about recalls and the like. Hopefully the newest ones do not have these problems? could someone more knowledgeable than my self advise what to get/not get? I would like to stay with nissans, but I do hear the WRX at the Subaru dealer calling loud. HELP KEEP ME FAITHFUL!

Russellc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you've been here since 2002. you know to do some searching around.

wrx 1.9% apr for 63 months>Spec V (just my opinion, wrx=better car)


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

The WRX is calling louder and louder. My nissan parking lot nemisis just pulled up in a new WRX SVT, or what ever the latest hotrod version is. Yes I can search, that is precisely what lead me to this query! I would like someone's opinion who is as up on the new stuff as I am the old. Nothing like advice from someone with the experience to answer the question, having learned from the pains of mistake. Any replys from those with answers?

Regards, Russellc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

STI? yeah, STI owns. WRX>Spec V as well. Just easier/more worthwhile to mod an already turbocharged car. EJ20 is a proven engine. AWD system is reliable and bulletproof. Oh, and awd>fwd.

That, and the 04 spec v has an ugly front end. WRX=sexy


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

*Sti*



chimmike said:


> STI? yeah, STI owns. WRX>Spec V as well. Just easier/more worthwhile to mod an already turbocharged car. EJ20 is a proven engine. AWD system is reliable and bulletproof. Oh, and awd>fwd.
> 
> That, and the 04 spec v has an ugly front end. WRX=sexy


Yes, It was STI...very nice looking car, but the sentras are less money,
if you don't mind pressing hard at the dealerships. Reading this board has kind of scared me from just going to the nissan dealer and buying one. Perhaps I'll look at one before going subaru. However, they don't seem so inclined to bargin as the nissa dealer do.

Thanks for the input,
Russellc


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wrx sti = ohhh about 2 sentras if you have any negotiating skillz at all... spec v, under 15 g's... wrx sti... oh about 32 g's... its all about bang for the buck...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup, 300hp, awd controllable center diff, 4 doors and sexy 

haha. you can get a wrx for 20 if you are decent at negotiating. that's a damn good deal.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yup, 300hp, awd controllable center diff, 4 doors and sexy
> 
> haha. you can get a wrx for 20 if you are decent at negotiating. that's a damn good deal.


Change of path......

What about an EVO????? any consideration... I know about the mitsu... financial problem but anyway it's a great car to consider.

I'm Nissan but there is a space in my heart (not in my garage) for an EVO (subaru it's not available @ Mexico).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

with the financial problem, I would wait to see the outcome of Mitsu before buying the evo. it could become very hard to get work done of dealers close.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> with the financial problem, I would wait to see the outcome of Mitsu before buying the evo. it could become very hard to get work done of dealers close.



RussellC has no time.... His wallet is burning at his pocket...

Saddly Nissan has nothing that can be compared to Imprezza WRX or Mitsu EVO, so I think Subaru's choice has to be....

Damn we really need more offer @ Nissan, this kindda cars are attracting more people to other brand dealerships.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wrx = 20 grand, 222hp

wrx sti = 32 grand =300 hp, big difference...


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

manuelga said:


> RussellC has no time.... Hi's wallet is burning at his pocket...
> 
> Saddly Nissan has nothing that can be compared to Imprezza WRX or Mitsu EVO, so I think Subaru's choice has to be....
> 
> Damn we really need more offer @ Nissan, this kindda cars are attracting more people to other brands dealerships.


Your right, The good ones don't seem to make it over here! And the bang for the buck argument spins out of control. Around 20 gs could buy a wrx. the svi at 30+, other options and choices increase, and before long, it costs as much as a house. Which led me to slower choices made by nissan, Which are MUCH more affordable. Any 04 sentra ( of any type ) owners out there who are particularly happy or pissed at their choice of car? 

Thanks guys
Russellc


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Russellc said:


> Your right, The good ones don't seem to make it over here! And the bang for the buck argument spins out of control. Around 20 gs could buy a wrx. the svi at 30+, other options and choices increase, and before long, it costs as much as a house. Which led me to slower choices made by nissan, Which are MUCH more affordable. Any 04 sentra ( of any type ) owners out there who are particularly happy or pissed at their choice of car?
> 
> Thanks guys
> Russellc


Staying @ home YEAHHHHHHHH.

Sorry my Sentra & Altimas are +/- old, xtrail hasn't arrive yet so I can't tell you about the SpecV's engine.


----------



## Illvoidmywarranties (Apr 26, 2004)

Russellc said:


> Your right, The good ones don't seem to make it over here! And the bang for the buck argument spins out of control. Around 20 gs could buy a wrx. the svi at 30+, other options and choices increase, and before long, it costs as much as a house. Which led me to slower choices made by nissan, Which are MUCH more affordable. Any 04 sentra ( of any type ) owners out there who are particularly happy or pissed at their choice of car?
> 
> Thanks guys
> Russellc


Subarus Sti's/WRXs are very nice cars, well worth what you pay for them if you can afford it. I have a 2003 Nissan Sentra GXE, and it's alright. I have some good experiences and bad experiences. But again it's what you pay for; if you pay 14g you get an economy car that's not built for people much taller than 6' and made almost entirely out of plastic... so much plastic...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol yeah there is a lot of plastic in the sentra. but hey, 3 years and a lot of bad roads and loud bass later and I still don't have any rattles


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

*buy it*

This shouldnt even be even question. Eat some PBJ's and drink tap water for a while and BUY AN STI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Superior speed, superior build quality and if anything like the wrx, plenty of reliability. Yea, you may have to sacrafice for a while, but the second you get in an STI and have 300 ponies at your control in a car that looks ABSOLUTELY SICK and that the ENTIRE COUNTRY is raving about....you'll know you made the right choice.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I just hope nothing goes wrong with that car without a warrenty. I've read Subaru to be one of, if not the most expensive cars to repair.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Yeah I just hope nothing goes wrong with that car without a warrenty. I've read Subaru to be one of, if not the most expensive cars to repair.


My frend loves his WRX with a few Cobb parts. Hes had problems with tranny but to what I understand the first gen WRX's have problems with em. Somewhere I heard Subi isnt too good about honoring warranties either. Still a nice car thou.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissan isn't so hot about honoring warranties either though


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Yeah I just hope nothing goes wrong with that car without a warrenty. I've read Subaru to be one of, if not the most expensive cars to repair.


I guess boxer engines are not so "easy" to repair than In-line engines.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nissan isn't so hot about honoring warranties either though


This is true, it took me a lifetime and a half to get an appointment to get my mandatory recalls done.


----------

